# Hegy is nearly 13 month now & had his 1st walked up pheasant day



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hegy is now just over a year and he had his 1st pheasant day on Saturday.

I was full of nerves to be honest as he is still quite young and it's all a game to him.

We got to the shoot at 9am and I give him a stretch for 20 minutes - just to get him settled. I could see then he sort of knew what was coming.

We went in the the 1st field and set him off on his quartering patterns. He was working in front of 2 guns with 1 gun set 50 yards back. On the 1st flush the back gun was set to take a dummy shot just to see how he went.

1st bird was scented, point nailed and held for the flush. I walked in on the bird. It rose and the back gun fired. He didn't blink just looked at me n set away for a chase. I called him back n settled him and then set him off again.

It was like a switch had been thrown. He increased his drive and was determined to find more birds. We continued this for the next Few hours and he just loved it.

So we decided it was time to get a bird and see what happened. The line was straightened up behind him and both guns were ready for what ever came. We eventually got on one of last years **** birds. The point was held and I kept him there for a good minute. We came in a bit closer and then flushed the bird. The shot was taken and it dropped. 

I sent him in for what I thought would just be a look see moment. However, he just ran over and picked it up and pranced back with it on his mouth! 

What a feeling it was to see him complete the circle.   after all the months of training. 

I just let him prance around with his trophy for a minute then put him into a sit and took the bird. He started to jump around full of beans wanting more! Lol!

We had a few more hours of hunting but just flushed a few small hens an missed a **** bird. 

We had walked a 6 mile circuit And the Hegster was starting to slow in the last 30 mins but was still wanting to push on.

He did a great job for his 1st time out!! 15 birds found, all points held and not one blink at any shot fired.

I couldn't of asked for a better start to his 1st season. Yup, there will be lots more hurdles to get over and I certainly don't expect it to be like this all the time. However, he does now know what this last 8 month of training has been all about!! 

We go back this Saturday with the whole shoot and all the dogs on tow!! He's never worked with other dogs so doubly nervous to how he will take it. Am just goin to put him in front of me at the end of the line and have a 'no dog' gun at number 9 and see how he goes!

Gulp! :0 ......


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Einspanner 

It's been a busy fee months, but totally worth it!

Role on Saturday!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

What is a "back gun"? 
Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks V-John 

Hegy had never really been shoot over wth a 12 gauge. He was fine with dummy launchers (with no dummy) and 4 10's but the 12g was an unknown.

So I had my gun and the other guy was to the right slightly and behind me by 50 yards. Everytime we flushed a bird (to begin with) I would go as to shoot it, but the person 50 yards behind ( the back gun) would take the shot into air. this was repeated for a while then we just straightened the line and both walked behind him level.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

The receiver looks a little washed out in the picture, but that looks like a Beretta Prevail


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup that's the Prevail Solefald 8)

Usually use the silver pigeon, but the fore end wood spilt on me and it got sent away under warranty. :-[

Should get it back on Friday though!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I've shot Prevail, but I like my Silver Pigeon better


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hegster's 1st driven day! 

He Sat patiently at the peg on all drives and retrieved well! 

He even brought back a woodcock ,even though he had never seen one before! 

Had a chance for a few walk ups as we went round the shoot and he got his 1st retrieve of a hare. Bit of a struggle, you can see that all he wants to do is please .. Another box ticked for the little lad  .. 

He worked well with all the other dogs and didn't want to fool around at all,just wanted birds!!! 

His stamina improved also..he was still going when the springers and cockers had tired. To the point where he took charge in chasing down a runner when the 2 spaniels dropped off. 

He's turning into a promising level headed dog and at just 12 month seems to be punching above his weight.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well done Kev,

Sounds like all the hard work is paying off 

You got to be proud of him on his debut 

Well done both, nice Bag.

Hobbsy


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Hobbsy 

Yup, really proud of the little lad  he's coming along nicely...it's like u can see him completing that jigsaw in his head! Lol!

It's been a big push with the training the last 2 months but so worth it.

Got some really nice comments from the fellow guns on the shoot, which was doubly pleasing as well.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeh, for such a youngster he sounds really promising 

Really nice to hear positive comments from others too, boost's you confidence in him 

Don't let him slip on the next outing 

Hobbsy


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

It certainly does help when u get some nice comments 

And not goin to let him slip, he's still got a long way to go but the last 2 weekends have gave him a good start.


There's lots still to do with him this season tbh. 

We both enjoy the training though and its always fun so half the battle is won!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Why is it when u get the final delivery of wheat for the season, only 5 of the 12 guns turn up?? 

Anyway got it all round the 5 woods by 12, so it give us time to walk the boundaries and push the birds back in.

The Hegster worked with another vizsla and a cocker spaniel. Made for a great team tbh. Had the v's left and right and ran the cocker down the middle. 

Hegy hooked up some nice points and flushed well. Only running after a hare, which we left. 

Got only the 1 hen & 1 **** in 2 hrs, so here's hoping the woods are full for next weeks beats - we did let a good lot go as they we're heading for the woods.

The silver pigeon was back in action as well!  the prevail is nice for the peg but the SP cant be touched for walk ups.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Took little River on her first shoot today!
A small local syndicate, 12 guns, informal, nice introduction for her.
Original plan was to keep her on lead/line and really just let her have some fun with the 'grown ups' on one of the final drives of the day.
Well things sometimes don't turn out like you plan!!

Nice variety of beaters and dogs turned up for her to take in and get introduced to.

First drive we get given a small field wth cover crop to flush along with two GSP's and a ESS.
Well blow me, the owner of the GSP's tells me to let her off to go with his two, which I did.
Two minutes into the field she pushed up two **** pheasants and was bouncing round like a 'ginger thing' on springs!!! She loved it 
TBH she did well all day, just one little hiccup, we worked quite a heavy covered wood along a fence line where she came head to head with a stray lamb( twice her size) think it shocked her tbh, that was it, she chased it back up the wood and did not listen to my recall, my fault not her's!! (No harm done though )

Couple of nice comments about her temperament and behaviour from other V owners which is always nice and welcomed 

Good Times 


http://hodj.smugmug.com/Public/i-L6RbTzh/0/X3/image-X3.jpg

Who's tired now???!

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

What's the repair like on the SP Kev?

Happy with it??

Was the aftercare any good??

Hobbsy


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Kevin! Is this the same Hegy that is a member of the Vizslas Raw and Natural group? I was admiring his food intake this morning if so!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Good to hear that River had a great time Hobbsy 

Brings a massive smile to me face when they are doing what they are meant to do and lovin it!! 

Hegy is fascinated with sheep, he only got to meet his 1st one (close up) a few weeks ago and now when he sees them he full on stalks them and stops hunting for the birds. He comes back to the birds pretty quick though. 

They just replaced fore end wood on the SP mate. It couldn't really be repaired the crack was significant! 8)



Yes Nelly that is the same Hegy  he has a better diet than me!!


----------

